# Ski Colorado



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

Does anybody know what the deal is with carrying at the Colorado ski resorts? If I am not mistaken the resorts own the buildings and lifts, the govt, the state or fed not sure which, owns the land. Not that I am a big skier or anything but I like to go 1-2 times a year and just want to make sure I am legal. Just curious if anybody here has any knowledge on this?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

jb1023 said:


> Does anybody know what the deal is with carrying at the Colorado ski resorts? If I am not mistaken the resorts own the buildings and lifts, the govt, the state or fed not sure which, owns the land. Not that I am a big skier or anything but I like to go 1-2 times a year and just want to make sure I am legal. Just curious if anybody here has any knowledge on this?


Do one of two things...
1. ask the ski resort what their policy is
2. check with the local police department

You don't want to go to jail and say "bubba on this forum told me it was Ok" do you?:mrgreen:


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> Do one of two things...
> 1. ask the ski resort what their policy is
> 2. check with the local police department
> 
> You don't want to go to jail and say "bubba on this forum told me it was Ok" do you?:mrgreen:


:mrgreen: Yeah that would suck. Believe me, I would definitely verify first. As a great man once said, "Trust but verify." Even though I did not state it, as I should have, I was just curious if anybody happened to know the CO/Federal statute or if anybody has seen a no carry sign posted.


----------

